# still in the planning process



## guitar21 (Sep 24, 2012)

hi all
im leaving for aus next march on a working holiday visa, i havent realy started planning the trip yet, i was just wondering where is the best place to start? and what is a must to see and do?

many thanks


----------



## dagoseed72 (Oct 4, 2012)

guitar21 said:


> hi all
> im leaving for aus next march on a working holiday visa, i havent realy started planning the trip yet, i was just wondering where is the best place to start? and what is a must to see and do?
> 
> many thanks


I would start from the airport that you can find the cheapest flight. Probably Sydney but better cheking first. Try in metasearch engine Trabber that allow you to find flight for a whole country.


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

www.sydney.com.au has some good local links as well as links to the other major cities here.
Cairns, Qld is also a good place to start a trip but, being in a tropical climate, it could be very wet up there in March.

Are you planning to hire or buy a car, or travel by bus, train, or plane ?


----------

